# Distributed Control System presentation for beginners



## elyandouzi (7 سبتمبر 2009)

here is a power point presentation brothers and sisters, I hope this help you to get an idea what is DCS?...etc.
A.El Yandouzi


----------



## muhrad (16 سبتمبر 2009)

Thank you very much and may Allah blesses you and your effort

Jazak Allah khair


----------



## mehdi09 (20 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حبيب فاضل (27 يناير 2010)

_شكرا جزيلاً_


----------



## elsh885 (5 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------

